# Chicken Liver Help!



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I'm very new to fishing with livers. Here's my question, while fishing at Kiser Lake today we would get alot of hits or even just little taps and our liver would be gone. Is there anyway to some how tie the livers on or something??


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Wrap the liver in a mesh bag like thet use for steelhead eggs. You are getting bit by the panfish.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes, they do make a mesh bag somewhat like a lantern mantle,but I couldn't tell you where you could find them besides searching the web.On the other hand,how big of piece and what size hook are You using?There are a lot of yellow bellies in Kiser,which will steal bait,but normally will eat and swallow your hook.Small channels are another possibility,they tend to peck a the bait more than a yellow belly,in other words,You get a bite and it seems like they never actually take the bait,but You end up empty.Does this sound right? Also to use livers efficiently and keep them on the hook, they need to be kept on ice but not frozen and changed on the hook about every 20-30 minutes.There are alot of nice cats in Kiser,plus the occasional wiper,and now striped bass which will be interesting to see how the do. Good Luck!


----------



## millertyme28 (Jan 29, 2006)

i remember when we used to fish the river when i was younger, we used to take small rubberbands and use them to wrap around the livers and the hook. i also remember using panty hose, it may sound funny, but it did work. i used to hate touching the livers, so by using the pantyhose, i didnt have to keep sticking my hands in them and re-baiting the hook. try this, it should help


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

the panty hoes trick definitely works...thats what we always did


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

try a #4 or #6 gold aberdeen hook and see what's stealing your bait. If you take your time you can land a big cat.


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

I will agree with the panty hose. I use to get some livers the day before we went out and put them in individual panty balls to use. I would then let them soak over night. Seemed to work well and they stayed on the hook great.


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

The panty hose trick weres well ( but let them soak over night to get the scent out of the panty hose ). Only bad thing about Panty hose, is when the livers gone, generally the panty hose isn't. And you better have a good knife with you to cut the panty hose of the hook. Because tearing it off is a bear sometimes ( and its messy )... * God, them panty hose are strong when wet * lol


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

here is a hook that works awsome for chicken liver, ive used these quit a bit and i dont loose my liver at all.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._30047_100010002_100000000_100010000_100-10-2


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The more open mesh used for steelhead eggs is easier to use than the panty hose and can be removed from the hook quite easiley. Whwn I make up some liver balls they are a little bigger than a golf ball. Don't forget about live bluegil as bait.


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

Does anyone use treble hooks to keep the bait together better?


----------



## swohioangler (Jun 21, 2007)

I go into Dillards or any dept store that sells womens shoes. They have those little slip on things that ladies put on there feet when they try on shoes. The are much smaller than pantyhose but they are a mesh material. I grab me a handfull of these things are they work great


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the replys. I'm going to Gander Mountain tonight. And I have tried treble hooks its almost the same as using a regular hook except the fish swallow them.


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

use sewing thread and wrap it around the chicken liver a few time


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

u could get a small ruberband to put around it


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

lol if u want my opinion throw the livers in the drink and get some raw shrimp. i hate chicken liver... its messy doesnt stay on the hook and its just an all out PITA as far as im concerned. but i have heard ppl say use turkey liver its tougher than chicken liver and works equally as well. alsoi have heard put the livers in the microwave for 30 seconds or so and they get tougher. i dunno never tried that one but i used to fish with this oldtimer who swore by livers and thats what he would do. b4 the microwave he said he would dunk the livers in some hot not boiling water for about 30 seconds to toughen em up. just a few ideas. i hope u can get em to stay on ur hook.


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

If you've never tried chop steak, try it. It has enough gristle to stay on the hook and believe it or not it works great. Its probably not much more expensive than the livers either. Ive caught some nice channel and blues on it.


----------



## guitar (Jul 15, 2005)

Panty hose has always worked best for me. I even have a hard time getting my liver off the hook.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Simple solution???
Buy beef liver and chicken liver.
Cut your beef liver in bait size pieces and soak them in the chicken livers in the fridge for a few days.
They take on the chicken liver smell,yet they are a much tougher bait.


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

2nd the steelhead egg sacks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Generally the fresher the liver the better it says on the hook. The panty hose are a really a pain to get off the hook. If I can't find really fresh, unfrozen liver, I use 4" squares of cheesecloth to wrap the mushy stuff in. It's really cheap, has lots of openings to let the scent out and is much easier to cut off the hook.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the replys I'm heading out to Kiser early tommorow morning. My mom was at the store and needed some lemons and we we're think if we can wrap stuff the lemons are kept in around the livers it might work pretty good. I'll post results on another post.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Try to find open areas near the lilly pads in 3' deep water for the channels, they have always produced for me this time of year.


----------



## OHTodd (May 28, 2007)

Another solution is to put you livers on seperate hooks and lay them out on newspaper to dry in the sun. Let them dry out. This does two things. They stay on the hook longer and the blood and juices slowly release as it rehydrates.

As you need to switch baits just tie or clip on anothter dehydrated bait.

Todd


----------



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

If you are using a bait caster you can open the spool with the clicker on using a slip sinker rig(spinning open the spool and use styrofoam on the line as a indicator). Using circle hooks this way is my favorite and I seem to catch more fish and loose alot less bait with out having to deal with mesh or hose of some sort. The only disadvantage is that you still have to baby the cast for the most part.


----------

